# My bestest tip ever



## JohnnyChimpo (May 24, 2019)

Last night, picked up a dude at Red Lobster. He gave me a bag of those warm buttery biscuits. Five in the bag. They didn't last long. True story.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice!!


----------

